# livefood warehouse!



## pete-gsxr (Jul 19, 2010)

had some troubles with these in the past but the latest delivery takes the biscuit!!!!!!!!!!

i ordered 1000 adult black crickets and 3 tubs of adult locusts.

i received a teeny tiny box with 3 boxes of CRUSHED locusts:devil:

and a bag of stinking dead crickets... with around 25 live survivors.

NOT impressed. rant over.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Get in touch with them.

On the very odd occasion when there's been a slight problem (insects smaller than expected) they've sent more out FOC straight away. They have top customer service :2thumb:


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

They have their problems but they've been quick to sort things out with me also.


----------



## pete-gsxr (Jul 19, 2010)

they were OK in the beginning, but it seems every order is either half dead or wrong.

received an order today and they hadnt even sent me my buffulo worms.......:gasp:


getting tired of them tbh, need another cheaper supplier


----------



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Either livefoods.co.uk or internet reptile. Never had problems with either and are good quality.


----------



## candyazz (Jan 14, 2008)

when ever i have had to call livefoodwarehouse they have always sent out replacements the same day 

when the weathers to hot or to cold i always tend to go for the black crickets they seems to last longer 

give them a calll i'm sure they will be happy to help 

plus i've found they fend to be one of the cheeper suppliers


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

when you say livefood warehouse, do you mean 

Welcome to The Livefoods Warehouse - Crickets, locust, mealworms and insects for reptiles

OR

Livefoods Direct - Order online Now direct from the breeder

As recently I sense a little confusion with some folks, as the latter is a re-direct to livefoodsdirect.co.uk. rather sly of them to purchase such a similar domain name, no doubt to take customers who are recommended thelivefoodwarehouse but type livefood warehouse into google..thelivefoodwarehouse still comes up first, but livefoodwarehouse is next on the list.


----------



## pete-gsxr (Jul 19, 2010)

Joeyboy- thelivefoodwarehouse

Area code is 01909.


Going to start taking pictures of the goods and if they don't improve I'm contacting trading standards, they are quick enough to take your money but arnt in any rush to sort the problem out. Might seem harsh but this is happening week after week I'm starting to get very peed off with them


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

pete-gsxr said:


> Joeyboy- thelivefoodwarehouse
> 
> Area code is 01909.
> 
> ...



First of :lol2: maby abit OTT. 

Second give them a call they will send you a new lot out strait away. 

JOB DONE


----------



## pete-gsxr (Jul 19, 2010)

cubeykc said:


> First of :lol2: maby abit OTT.
> 
> Second give them a call they will send you a new lot out strait away.
> 
> JOB DONE


No mate, its not OTT the amount of problems iv had with there goods is unreal.

the order i placed turned up dead, got a refund, shopped around and couldnt find anywhere cheaper, so ordered over the net this time. Received only half my order... which again i wasnt impressed with, rang up and complained (yet again) still havent received the other half of my order. they are providing a service and a crap one at that.

you see why i feel the way i do now... at the end of the day im only trying to put food on the table (for the reps!):lol2:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

pete-gsxr said:


> No mate, its not OTT the amount of problems iv had with there goods is unreal.
> 
> the order i placed turned up dead, got a refund, shopped around and couldnt find anywhere cheaper, so ordered over the net this time. Received only half my order... which again i wasnt impressed with, rang up and complained (yet again) still havent received the other half of my order. they are providing a service and a crap one at that.
> 
> you see why i feel the way i do now... at the end of the day im only trying to put food on the table (for the reps!):lol2:


Well if you got messed about with them once why did you use them again just to save a couple of quid! You pay for what you get!


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I think this guy is just a troll working for one of the other online food companies :devil:


----------



## Reptile_guy (Jan 20, 2010)

i just recieved 1000 crix and 100 locusts from the livefoodsdirect website they were 24 quid for the lot and arrived a day later. had about 20 crix dead and bout 5 locusts tbh i was quite happy it all. guess i was a lucky one from reading bout others experiences


----------



## pete-gsxr (Jul 19, 2010)

cubeykc said:


> Well if you got messed about with them once why did you use them again just to save a couple of quid! *You pay for what you get*!


from this company no you dont, so dont try and be a smart ass. 



imginy said:


> I think this guy is just a troll working for one of the other online food companies :devil:


get a grip of yourselfs, if you dont like the thread go post elsewhere...



Reptile_guy said:


> i just recieved 1000 crix and 100 locusts from the livefoodsdirect website they were 24 quid for the lot and arrived a day later. had about 20 crix dead and bout 5 locusts tbh i was quite happy it all. guess i was a lucky one from reading bout others experiences


may try them on monday morning if you've received good quality goods, saves me the hassle of messing around with these pillocks!


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

What do they say when you phone up?

Just seems strange to me. 
We've been using then for about two Years now. On just two or three occassions we weren't happy, IIRC it's because the insects were smaller than we'd ordered.
On both occassions, they apologised profusely and sent out a bag of 100, next day, completely FOC.

We wouldn't go anywhere else.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I've used them for 2 years now, they are the cheapest supplier around and also one of the most efficient. I have only had 2 problems in two years. Both of which have been rectified with a quick email, often with added compensation being sent out the same day. One of the two times i did talk to the owner as i wasn't happy with something but it was sorted out and compensation for my troubles sent out the same day.

I have used various live food companies and they have the best customer service of any. 

Jay


----------

